# Des Moines 13-1 & 13-2



## sswheeler (Aug 27, 2008)

Has anyone in the local Des Moines area having problems with OTA HD 13-1 and 13-2? I have 100% signal on them, but it seems that the pic will freeze, audio will not be in sync or it just is not a stable pic. No storms or anything here. Just curious, or if I have a rec problem. Thanks


----------



## JonSamuels (Jun 26, 2007)

sswheeler said:


> Has anyone in the local Des Moines area having problems with OTA HD 13-1 and 13-2? I have 100% signal on them, but it seems that the pic will freeze, audio will not be in sync or it just is not a stable pic. No storms or anything here. Just curious, or if I have a rec problem. Thanks


It is a problem on WHO's end. There's plenty of discussion about it over at AVSForum.


----------



## sswheeler (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. That explains it then.


----------

